# anubia barteri nana leaves curling?



## elmaynardo (Mar 24, 2006)

My Anubia barteri var. nana's leaves have started to curl pretty dramatically on the edges giving them a ruffled look. The change happened almost overnight. The edges were smooth when I checked the tank last night. The leaves are still nice and green.

It's a small (3-4 inch tall) plant in a low-light no CO2 tank. Is this normal or should I be concerned?


----------



## yildirim (Nov 25, 2004)

Hi,

Anubias in fact is a very tough plant to show any changes overnight. Can you post any pictures if possible along with any water parameters.


----------



## elmaynardo (Mar 24, 2006)




----------



## yildirim (Nov 25, 2004)

In fact there is nothing wrong with the plant and those little curling you have mentioned is totaly normal for barteris. BTW I would consider adding some Fe and/or Mg to your tank, I can not be sure as I do not know your dosing regime or water parameters if there is any. Some light color and yellowish/brownish damaging are main indications of their defficiencies.


----------



## magicmagni (Aug 19, 2004)

I have chased this issue for some time in my tanks too. I have tried adding calcium chloride despite having a GH of 5-8 depending on the time of the year. They still curl just like yours. The only tank that I have that they do not do this is the low light tank. They actually grow much nicer and even flower. The only thing that seems to have helped a little was changing water conditioners from Prime to Amquel. Potassium dosing seems to help too.


----------

